# rainy day expense



## tagalogstudent

"I have encountered a 'rainy day' expense." Can you translate that?


----------



## DotterKat

There is no direct translation for this idiom, but I would translate "rainy day expense" as *mga hindi inaasahang gastusin*.

The more common "rainy day fund" I would translate as _*puhunan/pondo para sa mga hindi inaasahang gastusin*_.  Another way of expressing this idiom would be (though even less verbatim) _*mag-impok para sa mga hindi inaasahang gastusin*_.


----------



## rockjon

@Dotterkat: Can impok be used interchangeably with ipon? Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

In certain cases, as in the above example, I would say that _impok _and _ipon _may be used interchangeably.

*Mag-ipon* / *Mag-impok *ng pera para sa kinabukasan.

However: *Mag-ipon* kayo ng tubig dahil mawawalan ng tubig bukas sa inyong lugar.
I wouldn't use _impok _in the last sentence. Though both words mean "to save", _impok _is generally used to refer to monetary savings.


----------

